# 1941 Colson Blister Tank Snap Springs



## tryder (Nov 1, 2017)

This is what I have:






The brackets are bent out.  They are supposed to be flat and parallel.
I measured the lower portion the best I could.
The distance for the small: approximately 1 1/4" - 1 1/2"
The distance for the large: approximately  2 1/4" - 2 1/2".
I will have to flatten them at some point.
The pins will need to be a bit longer. 

This is what I need:









For both sides of the tank:





Bottom three photos taken from a posting by Krakatoa on the cabe.
Thank You.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 2, 2017)

I have this girl's snap tank. Long pins about 3", short 2 1/2'.  $40 + shipping. PM if interested.


----------



## tryder (Feb 6, 2018)

Still need some.  Thanks.


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 6, 2018)

See my posting under Wanted.; just posted it today. You can make your own! Will give you details if you want.


----------



## tryder (Apr 24, 2018)

tryder said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> View attachment 701238
> 
> ...



Still need some.  Thanks!


----------



## tryder (May 5, 2018)

Some men's Colson snaps would be very nice....
Thank You!


----------



## tryder (Sep 10, 2018)

Snap Springs?


----------



## tryder (Oct 26, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## tryder (Jan 1, 2019)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!  bump


----------



## tryder (Jan 20, 2019)

Still looking...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 20, 2019)

tryder said:


> Still need some. Thanks.




What’s wrong with the ones Howard’s got are they different on girls models? Look easy to make also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tryder (Jan 20, 2019)

I am pretty sure that the short pair from the girls will work.  The longer ones would have to be cut down.
I don't remember what happened with Howard.
I'm pretty sure I responded with interest.  I may have been a little slow.
A friend offered to make some for me.  I may end up purchasing a girls tank, having him copy the snaps and then passing it along....
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Apr 24, 2019)

Memory Bump


----------



## tryder (Apr 30, 2019)

Got springs?
Please sell them to me.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Oct 18, 2019)

Still need some. Thanks.


----------



## Terrencemorrison4parts (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi I've got springs 


Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Oct 19, 2019)

Great. 
Please send me a message with photos, measurements and a price.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Nov 13, 2019)

If you have some extra snap springs sitting around in a jar somewhere in the garage perhaps you could dig them out and move them along.  My beautiful green crusty Colson could sure use them.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2020)

Some snap- springs for my Colson snap- tank would make great stocking stuffers.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Oct 15, 2020)

My green Colson could really use some snap-springs.  
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Dec 5, 2020)

tryder said:


> My green Colson could really use some snap-springs.
> Thanks.



Still looking.
Thanks.


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 10, 2020)

If all you need is the, springs just go to the hardware store & buy some. Then crush or stretch per fit. (if needed)  My Blister tank was missing the springs & some of the bullet retainers. I remade the missing bullets & sized them to fit a chunk of aluminum welding rod for the guide. Its not original, however it does hold the tank in correctly!


----------



## Herman (Jun 16, 2021)

or sell your tank to me (lol)


----------



## tryder (Jun 16, 2021)

Herman said:


> or sell your tank to me (lol)



Neither the tank or the the bike are for sale.
Thanks.


----------

